# معالجة الصور الطبية



## kingfuture (30 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ارجو من الاخوان والاخوات الذين لديهم معلومات عن كيفية معالجة الصور الطبية او اي كتاب باللغة العربية المساعدة. ولكم الشكر


----------



## bassel hatem (2 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
فيما يخص المكتبة العربية فيمكن ان تكون فقيرة بالموضوع الذي تريده ولكن يتوفر كتاب بعنوان معالجة الصور الرقمية ترجمة الدكتور معن عمارللمؤلف رافائيل غونزيلز اصدار 1992 للمركز العربي للتعريب و الترجمة وهو كتاب قيم جدا حول اساسيات هذا العلم .اما فيما يتعلق بمعالجة الصور الطبية فيوجد كتاب بنفس العنوان للمؤلف غونزيلز يمكنك شراؤه من الانترنت بالاضافة الى مقالات عديدة في هذا المجال


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (2 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## kingfuture (4 يناير 2007)

كل الشكر لكم


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (15 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم،،،،

يمكنك مراجعة الرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=22188


----------



## kingfuture (9 فبراير 2007)

و الله كلكم خير و فائدة


----------



## eng_mohand (16 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## pal_eng (25 فبراير 2007)

thanks alot for this book


----------



## المهندس بلكس (23 يوليو 2008)

thnx so much


----------



## الملاك الذهبي (5 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووور:16:


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (5 نوفمبر 2008)

مشــــــــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــــور على الملف


----------



## uip (5 نوفمبر 2008)

جزيل الشكر عالمعلومات الجميله والله يوفقكم ويبارك بيكم


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (9 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ماذا ينقصكم في معالجة الصور الطبية؟ هناك الكثير


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (9 أغسطس 2009)

هل تستخدمون الماتلاب؟


----------



## kingfuture (17 أغسطس 2009)

و الله باريت لأنو بصراحه موضوع مهم و يستحق الاهتمام و الشكر للجميع


----------



## ASMAas (10 سبتمبر 2011)

بعد القيام بمجموعة من البحث ... والقراءة 
حبيت مجال معالجة الصورة وبالاخص مجال الصورة الطبية وتطبيقاتها 
قررت اخد مشروع التخرج بهذا المجال ... بتمني اللي عندو أفكار بهذا المجال يساعدني 
او يقلي ع طريقة لاقي فيها فكرة جديدة وبتححمل شغل شخص واااحد 
وشكراا


----------



## mohammed.madani (16 سبتمبر 2011)

thanks alot


----------

